# Club la Costa



## JeffC (Jul 22, 2012)

TPI rep, I have a week booked at CLC-Montery in the Canary Islands 12/21/12-12/28/12 that I may not be able to use. Can this week be deposited into your system? The week was booked using CLC vacation club points. Thank You for any help.

Jeff C


----------



## TPIRep (Jul 24, 2012)

*CLC-Monterey*

Thank you for your interest in utilizing Trading Places for your vacation exchanges. I am unfamiliar with your vacation club as we have not taken deposits from Club La Costa in the past. Typically proprietary points members are not normally allowed to deposit their reserved weeks with exchange companies other than their affiliated exchange partner. Before beginning the deposit process you should clarify with the Club management entitiy if such deposits are allowed.
TPI would be pleased to accept your deposit if your club will verify deposits outside of their exchange system. Feel free to contact our exchange department toll-free at 800-365-7617 to begin the process. We will need the reservation information as well as contact information for your resort club management company for verification purposes.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you, I'll check with CLC to see what their policy is.

Jeff C


----------

